# Our twins arrived today!



## dairyline

After a few worrying days (explained in another thread) our twins were delivered via a planned section this morning and everything went perfectly.

We hadn't found out what we were having so we got a lovely surprise when two boys arrived. William was first (5lb 4) and then Thomas (5lb 12) and they are wonderful. Mother is also doing well and everything worked out great. We are so proud of them.

Here's a few of our first pictures...
 



Attached Files:







1.JPG
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 34









2.JPG
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 38









3.JPG
File size: 28 KB
Views: 26









4.JPG
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## lizziedripping

Beautiful dairyline - congratulations xxx


----------



## Mom.to.Many

Congratulations!!! They are beautiful... Ahhh! Now I am even more excited to meet my little boys. (happy dance!)


----------



## Alwilan

Congratulations they are so beautiful. Well done to you and your wife x
Thanks for posting pics, and I'm happy everything went well :thumbup:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Awww they're fabulous! Many congratulations!!


----------



## busymum5

Congratulations they are gorgeous


----------



## Debbie82

Congratulations they're gorgeous xx


----------



## Miss MellyG

Aww Congratulations to you & your wife on your beautiful boys!!

Mel x


----------



## fuzzylu

congratulations

xx


----------



## Wind

They are beautiful!! Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## bumpfortwo

congrats! just so beautiful hope you are recovering well xx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Congratulations, they are beautiful. xx


----------



## Bumblebee117

congratulations, the twins are absolutely gorgeous! :) xx


----------



## Mea

Congratulations they are beautiful.


----------



## dairyline

Quick Update: The boys can come home...We were told today that mother and boys can go home on Friday (tomorrow).

We can't wait...Thanks for all the kind comments...We're so proud

Here's some more pics of the boys...anyone spot the blatant mistake on one of the photos?
 



Attached Files:







5.JPG
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 7









6.JPG
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 8









7.JPG
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 6









8.JPG
File size: 36 KB
Views: 7









9.JPG
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dairyline

Some more pics...
 



Attached Files:







10.JPG
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5









11.JPG
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 7









12.JPG
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mamato2more

They look very different! Congrats Papa!


----------



## twinxxsmom

Oh my goodness! How absolutely adorable! Congrats on the little ones!


----------



## Miss MellyG

What absolutely gorgeous boys you have. 
Congratulations!

Mel x


----------



## mumanddad

congratulations x


----------



## twinmama

Congratulations!!! They are so beautiful


----------



## KiansMummy

aww congratulations they are beuatiful xx


----------



## domesticdiva

they are so precious!! Congratulations, hope the first week has gone well.


----------



## ahbon

congrats! adorable! x


----------



## loz13

Gorgeous - Congratulations :)


----------



## sarah0108

They are gorgeous, congrats


----------



## heyyady

They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Laura2919

Congratulations :)


----------

